# These shoes are made for walking



## Hooked (2/7/19)

The shoes which I'm referring to are those mentioned by @Rob Fisher here

I quote (since the multi-quote function isn't working, or perhaps it doesn't work across different threads?)

_"... I discovered some fantastic shoes at the airport in Stuttgart called Joe Nimble shoes. I have a terrible time finding comfortable shoes and because I had time I wandered into the Joe Nimble shoe shop and tried on a pair. I put them on and only took them off just before I jumped in the shower at home 24 hours later. But I have ordered a second pair and will bring both to VapeCon."_

I had a look at the Joe Nimble site here and when I saw the prices I went into a rapid decline.
However, it made for very interesting reading. 

For example, they mention that toes are supposed to spread out. This was truly an epiphany! I've always thought that there's something wrong with my feet because the toe part is broad. When I still wore heels I had endless problems squeezing my feet into shoes which narrowed in the toe part. Even flat shoes are sometimes too narrow in the toe part for comfort. 

It's even worse now that I'm home, because I can focus on comfort and my toes have the freedom to spread their wings! 

Why do women’s shoe manufacturers make shoes which are unsuitable? It's a disgrace!! Chinese women used to bind their feet in order to look more beautiful. It seems that we haven’t progressed much beyond that!

I need to start saving for a pair of handmade Joe Nimble shoes. If these shoes are as good as Rob says they are, it might be worth it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/7/19)

@Hooked they have been a real discovery for me... They do look a bit funny compared to normal shoes and people often comment that they look a little funny but my feet are very happy! I can wear them all day without my feet getting sore and any other shoes will hurt me after a few hours! They are UBER comfortable! So much so that despite the price I have ordered the jogging version so I can wear them when doing my daily walk/run regime that I started recently.

My new pair is on its way via FedEx to my US address and then onto me via DHL.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Useful 1


----------



## lesvaches (3/7/19)

these remind me of vivo’s
https://www.vivobarefoot.com/
available in CT via native sport 
https://www.nativesport.co.za/


haven’t worn anything else since 2015!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (3/7/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Hooked they have been a real discovery for me... They do look a bit funny compared to normal shoes and people often comment that they look a little funny but my feet are very happy! I can wear them all day without my feet getting sore and any other shoes will hurt me after a few hours! They are UBER comfortable! So much so that despite the price I have ordered the jogging version so I can wear them when doing my daily walk/run regime that I started recently.
> 
> My new pair is on its way via FedEx to my US address and then onto me via DHL.
> 
> View attachment 171075



@Rob Fisher They don't look funny in the pic, so now I have another reason for going to VapeCon 

Just wondering why you don't have them shipped directly to SA? Will Joe Nimble not courier to SA?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (3/7/19)

lesvaches said:


> these remind me of vivo’s
> https://www.vivobarefoot.com/
> available in CT via native sport
> https://www.nativesport.co.za/
> ...



Thanks for the info @lesvaches. I had a look at the site and I see that they sell something called "Vegan shoes". I'm not concerned about whether they're vegan or not, since I don't eat shoes.

EDIT: They have men's shoes only. Obviously women don't need comfortable shoes.

@Rob Fisher If you think your shoes look "funny" you ain't seen nothing yet. I'd like to see you, and you @lesvaches, at VapeCon wearing these, which you can buy from Native Sport.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches (3/7/19)

Hooked said:


> Thanks for the info @lesvaches. I had a look at the site and I see that they sell something called "Vegan shoes". I'm not concerned about whether they're vegan or not, since I don't eat shoes.


just means no leather or any other animal products (glue) was used in the manufacturing process.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/7/19)

Hooked said:


> @Rob Fisher They don't look funny in the pic, so now I have another reason for going to VapeCon
> 
> Just wondering why you don't have them shipped directly to SA? Will Joe Nimble not courier to SA?



Shipping from the US site to the USA is free (even although if they don't have stock and ship from Germany as has happened) and shipping via MyUS is a lot cheaper than shipping from Germany to SA. Crazy but that's the way it is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## lesvaches (3/7/19)

the picture that started this journey for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (3/7/19)

lesvaches said:


> just means no leather or any other animal products (glue) was used in the manufacturing process.



lol


----------



## Hooked (3/7/19)

@lesvaches and @Rob Fisher I've edited my post above

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (3/7/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Shipping from the US site to the USA is free (even although if they don't have stock and ship from Germany as has happened) and shipping via MyUS is a lot cheaper than shipping from Germany to SA. Crazy but that's the way it is.



Ah!!! I've read about MyUS and I wondered if it's genuine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/7/19)

Hooked said:


> Ah!!! I've read about MyUS and I wondered if it's genuine.



It most certainly is @Hooked! Best thing ever! I have been using it for the last 2-3 years... I order bits and pieces I couldn't ship directly either because they don't ship to SA or because it would be hellishly expensive to ship direct... and their DHL rates are very reasonable.

You can't gippo the pricing because they have a system of checking the pricing of goods and SA customs seem to know that because I have never had an issue with customs shipping via MyUS ever! So you have to pay your Vat on arrival but the products arrive no issues.

I ship multiple packages small and large to MyUS and they store them and combine the shipping until I tell them to send the consolidated parcel.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/7/19)

PS You can't ship animal products via MyUS like abalone panels or buttons etc because then it's a nightmare because US Agriculture get involved and it's a major issue! So a Billet Box with an Abalone or Pearl button is a no-no!

Also, batteries and mods with built-in batteries have to be shipped separately and not in a consolidated parcel so avoid those.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Silver (3/7/19)

I don't like those shoes that are basically skins on your feet. For me they don't work for normal walking around or casual day wear etc.
They are great for weightlifting at gym, where you need direct contact between your foot at the floor.
But they don't offer proper support or protection.

My most comfortable pair of shoes are my Nike takkies I got a few years ago. So comfy. Can't remember the model but they were amongst the priciest pair at Totalsports when I got them. I am super fussy about my shoes and I agonise for ages finding comfortable shoes that look decent.

For work, I found Rockport - AMAZING shoes. So comfortable and light. And they look very smart. Got them at Khaliques here in JHB. Such good shoes I am most impressed. My previous favourites were Echo/Ekko shoes - but they bombed out - They were just as good - but not available anymore.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## lesvaches (3/7/19)

Hooked said:


> Thanks for the info @lesvaches. I had a look at the site and I see that they sell something called "Vegan shoes". I'm not concerned about whether they're vegan or not, since I don't eat shoes.
> 
> EDIT: They have men's shoes only. Obviously women don't need comfortable shoes.
> 
> ...


LOL! i was going to mention the toesox, my wife lives in those! literally owns 200000 pairs.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ShamZ (3/7/19)

Silver said:


> I don't like those shoes that are basically skins on your feet. For me they don't work for normal walking around or casual day wear etc.
> They are great for weightlifting at gym, where you need direct contact between your foot at the floor.
> But they don't offer proper support or protection.
> 
> ...



I agree Silver, I wear Rockports 5 days a week, for the last few years.

Fantastic shoes and I find them long lasting

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (3/7/19)

lesvaches said:


> LOL! i was going to mention the toesox, my wife lives in those! literally owns 200000 pairs.



 I think that's very funny but on a serious note ... I've never tried toe socks and perhaps your wife wouldn't mind answering my questions. 

Firstly, surely it's difficult to get each toe into the sock?
Secondly, does one wear them with shoes, or are they just for padding around the house?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (3/7/19)

Silver said:


> I don't like those shoes that are basically skins on your feet. For me they don't work for normal walking around or casual day wear etc.
> They are great for weightlifting at gym, where you need direct contact between your foot at the floor.
> But they don't offer proper support or protection.
> 
> ...



@Silver I had a look at Rockport in SA and they sell only men's shoes. Unbelievable that no women's shoes are sold. Once again, women are left to traipse around with pinched toes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## M.Adhir (3/7/19)

Silver said:


> I don't like those shoes that are basically skins on your feet. For me they don't work for normal walking around or casual day wear etc.
> They are great for weightlifting at gym, where you need direct contact between your foot at the floor.
> But they don't offer proper support or protection.
> 
> ...



Agreed on the Rockports- i pretty much buy two or three pairs every year. they last alot longer but as my daily runners i like to keep spares on hand (or foot lol). Ive had days when i've passed out on the couch and forget im wearing shoes (cue the missus shouting at me for getting into bed with my shoes on!). Just a pity that the Reebok outlets dont do Rockport anymore- the prices were really low when they used to stock them (Reebok/ Adidas/ Rockport = used to be same parent company).

Bass are a close second for formal shoes/ comfort levels - but i prefer the 'ports over them.

Sneaker wise- pair of nike's with a full length cushioned sole. Current pair has been in frequent use for around 7-8 years - probably done over 5000km in them. I probably own 20 or 30 other pairs of sneakers but this pair are the go-to for heavy use (cue the missus shouting at me for only wearing one pair of takkies my "whole life" lol).

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## M.Adhir (3/7/19)

Hooked said:


> @Silver I had a look at Rockport in SA and they sell only men's shoes. Unbelievable that no women's shoes are sold. Once again, women are left to traipse around with pinched toes.


Thats strange. they used to stock womens range as well- bought the missus a good few pairs of boots and semi-formals from them previously.
There was a lady in Boksburg that continued with the "outlet store" sales when the actual stores stopped stocking, let me see if i still have her number once im back home.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (3/7/19)

M.Adhir said:


> Agreed on the Rockports- i pretty much buy two or three pairs every year. they last alot longer but as my daily runners i like to keep spares on hand (or foot lol). Ive had days when i've passed out on the couch and forget im wearing shoes (cue the missus shouting at me for getting into bed with my shoes on!). Just a pity that the Reebok outlets dont do Rockport anymore- the prices were really low when they used to stock them (Reebok/ Adidas/ Rockport = used to be same parent company).
> 
> Bass are a close second for formal shoes/ comfort levels - but i prefer the 'ports over them.
> 
> Sneaker wise- pair of nike's with a full length cushioned sole. Current pair has been in frequent use for around 7-8 years - probably done over 5000km in them. I probably own 20 or 30 other pairs of sneakers but this pair are the go-to for heavy use (cue the missus shouting at me for only wearing one pair of takkies my "whole life" lol).



@M.Adhir It sounds like your shoes are a bone of contention in the household!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## lesvaches (3/7/19)

Hooked said:


> I think that's very funny but on a serious note ... I've never tried toe socks and perhaps your wife wouldn't mind answering my questions.
> 
> Firstly, surely it's difficult to get each toe into the sock?
> Secondly, does one wear them with shoes, or are they just for padding around the house?


she says:
#1. not really only in the mornings when she's half asleep. the trick is to take your time.
#2. no, not with shoes only sometimes with her "gumboots". she has others she wears arounf the house that have silicon bumbs on them that was purchased from the market at the barn in durbanville.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (3/7/19)

Thanks for the Rockport discussions @M.Adhir and @ShamZ 
Where you chaps getting your 'ports?
Im a relative Rockport newbie but I am so pleased with my current pair that I want to get another pair.


----------



## Room Fogger (3/7/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Hooked they have been a real discovery for me... They do look a bit funny compared to normal shoes and people often comment that they look a little funny but my feet are very happy! I can wear them all day without my feet getting sore and any other shoes will hurt me after a few hours! They are UBER comfortable! So much so that despite the price I have ordered the jogging version so I can wear them when doing my daily walk/run regime that I started recently.
> 
> My new pair is on its way via FedEx to my US address and then onto me via DHL.
> 
> View attachment 171075


Dam that looks good @Rob Fisher and @Hooked , pricing is a bit breathtaking but I have some foot problems so also allways looking for comfort . Due to budget constraints I will have to save a bit, but looks like something worthwhile. How is shock absorption @Rob Fisher , I am hard on the heels especially.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/7/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Dam that looks good @Rob Fisher and @Hooked , pricing is a bit breathtaking but I have some foot problems so also allways looking for comfort . Due to budget constraints I will have to save a bit, but looks like something worthwhile. How is shock absorption @Rob Fisher , I am hard on the heels especially.



They are not very good for shock absorption @Room Fogger... it's more like you feel like you are barefoot!

I have ordered the Jogger version and I assume that would have more shock absorption... I will let you know when they arrive next week.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (3/7/19)

lesvaches said:


> she says:
> #1. not really only in the mornings when she's half asleep. the trick is to take your time.
> #2. no, not with shoes only sometimes with her "gumboots". she has others she wears arounf the house that have silicon bumbs on them that was purchased from the market at the barn in durbanville.



Thanks a lot @lesvaches & wife! I have a few pairs of slipper socks (the ones with silicone underneath to stop one from slipping) but they're not toe socks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShamZ (4/7/19)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the Rockport discussions @M.Adhir and @ShamZ
> Where you chaps getting your 'ports?
> Im a relative Rockport newbie but I am so pleased with my current pair that I want to get another pair.


I get at the Reebok store in Durban CBD, bought my last pair last week. Really good prices. Like @M.Adhir I feel I need to keep spare, so did that before my move back up to JHB

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (4/7/19)

Silver said:


> I don't like those shoes that are basically skins on your feet. For me they don't work for normal walking around or casual day wear etc.
> They are great for weightlifting at gym, where you need direct contact between your foot at the floor.
> But they don't offer proper support or protection.
> 
> ...


Howzit @Silver 
Mr Tekkie stocks Ecko. I bought 2 pairs last week
Scroll to bottom of link:
https://www.mrtekkie.co.za/product-category/brands/ecko/?filters=gender[489]


----------



## Silver (4/7/19)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Howzit @Silver
> Mr Tekkie stocks Ecko. I bought 2 pairs last week
> Scroll to bottom of link:
> https://www.mrtekkie.co.za/product-category/brands/ecko/?filters=gender[489]



Thanks @SmokeyJoe 
Much appreciated

It's actually not that brand. 
I made a mistake, it's not Ecko, its ECCO

I found the shoe I had!
This one:
https://global.ecco.com/en/men/product-types/shoes/minneapolis-620214-01001

I had it in black
It was the most comfortable work shoe I ever had. My Rockports now are also outstanding - but I was so sad when my Ecco shoes finally gave in - after like 5 or 6 years.

Can't find them anywhere here - I probably just need to import them.
They are from Denmark originally. 
These guys know how to make shoes!

They also make very good golf shoes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (4/7/19)

ShamZ said:


> I get at the Reebok store in Durban CBD, bought my last pair last week. Really good prices. Like @M.Adhir I feel I need to keep spare, so did that before my move back up to JHB


Aah so some outlets still stock them .
Im gonna give you a shopping list next time you're in durbs lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ShamZ (4/7/19)

M.Adhir said:


> Aah so some outlets still stock them .
> Im gonna give you a shopping list next time you're in durbs lol


Sure, I'll take you money an go to Sir Vape

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/7/19)

Going out and about with my Joe Nimbles!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (4/7/19)

I've got one pair of the most comfortable shoes I've ever had. Thick sole with a good tread and the shoes are padded inside.  They're not just *on *my feet - they *hug* my feet! Because of the padding they're too hot for summer unfortunately, but I've worn them every winter for the past four years. In fact, I'm wearing them right now. And I bought them at Checkers Hyper . Just lucky - never seen them again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (4/7/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Going out and about with my Joe Nimbles!
> View attachment 171254



So why do people think they look funny? They don't look funny to me at all - they look very comfortable! @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/7/19)

Hooked said:


> So why do people think they look funny? They don't look funny to me at all - they look very comfortable! @Rob Fisher



Thanks @Hooked they most certainly are!


----------



## Raindance (4/7/19)

Hooked said:


> I've got one pair of the most comfortable shoes I've ever had. Thick sole with a good tread and the shoes are padded inside. They're not just *on *my feet - they *hug* my feet! Because of the padding they're too hot for summer unfortunately, but I've worn them every winter for the past four years. In fact, I'm wearing them right now. And I bought them at Checkers Hyper . Just lucky - never seen them again.
> 
> View attachment 171259


Ooooh! Is that an ankle I see! Revealing photo @Hooked ! Lol

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (4/7/19)

Raindance said:


> Ooooh! Is that an ankle I see! Revealing photo @Hooked ! Lol
> 
> Regards



@Raindance Maybe I should have posted it in Dirty Lols

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jengz (4/7/19)

Based on the fact that I have a neutral step I swear by my uncaged ultraboosts... Greatest most comfortable shoes around, all I wear to vape events or times when I'm on my feet a lot... So worth the dough

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked (5/7/19)

Jengz said:


> View attachment 171290
> 
> Based on the fact that I have a neutral step I swear by my uncaged ultraboosts... Greatest most comfortable shoes around, all I wear to vape events or times when I'm on my feet a lot... So worth the dough



Ooooh those look smart @Jengz, especially the black one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jengz (8/7/19)

@Rob Fisher I think these bad boys will pair nicely with your shorts.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/7/19)

Shoe Mail Baby! My second pair of Joe Nimble shoes arrived from Germany via the USA. Now to see if the "Joggers" are as comfortable as my others.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/7/19)

Smokescreen! I ordered size 10 USA and not 10 UK which is actually a US 11. If anyone wants a USA size 10 Joe Nimble Jogger and you want to save on the courier shipping and Vat on arrival now is your chance. R2584.32 is all you will pay!


----------



## Hooked (15/7/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Smokescreen! I ordered size 10 USA and not 10 UK which is actually a US 11. If anyone wants a USA size 10 Joe Nimble Jogger and you want to save on the courier shipping and Vat on arrival now is your chance. R2584.32 is all you will pay!



Oh no how disappointing for you @Rob Fisher. I don't know why sizes can't be standardised across all countries.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/7/19)

Hooked said:


> Oh no how disappointing for you @Rob Fisher. I don't know why sizes can't be standardised across all countries.



100% @Hooked! I'm so bleak! 

But ordered the right size today so should have them in a week or two!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/19)

YAY! My new Joe Nimble Joggers arrived today and they are the right size! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (29/7/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> YAY! My new Joe Nimble Joggers arrived today and they are the right size! Bazinga!
> View attachment 173306



Looking good @Rob Fisher! Don't know why you said before that people think they look funny.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/19)

Hooked said:


> Looking good @Rob Fisher! Don't know why you said before that people think they look funny.



Well, my youngest daughter thinks they look funny... they are wider at the toe area than normal shoes. But I don't care because they are SO COMFORTABLE! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (29/7/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Well, my youngest daughter thinks they look funny... they are wider at the toe area than normal shoes. But I don't care because they are SO COMFORTABLE! Bazinga!


There’s no space like toe space,

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (30/7/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> YAY! My new Joe Nimble Joggers arrived today and they are the right size! Bazinga!
> View attachment 173306



Joe be Nimble
Joe be quick

Joe come to VapeCon
And walk around many many times... 
making sure all is running smoothly...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/7/19)

Silver said:


> Joe be Nimble
> Joe be quick
> 
> Joe come to VapeCon
> ...



Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/8/19)

Well my Joe Joggers didn't do too well on my last outing... they are fine and very comfortable for walking but I am running and walking and I don't think the soles are thick enough to protect my feet while running and I got a blister under my foot on the last outing... so it will be my under armor sneakers in future... And my new iWatch is crapping me out if I don't exercise enough so due to the blister it will be a slow walk today!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------

